# CVA Blazer - Rumors - Myths & Opinions



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey Everyone, 

I recently purchased my first Muzzle Loader and during our family Christmas my uncle who aquired a number of firearms through a deceased family member let me know he wants to sell me the last firearm of the collection for $50. It is a CVA Blazer, mint condition, no rust, never fired and perfect stock. 

I have been doing some research on the internet and I am reading numerous forum posts and reports about CVA actually replacing the barrell or the gun at no cost with a more up to date 209 primer system firearm or barrel. 

-Can anyone confirm what I am reading before I get the gun and call CVA? 

-Can anyone provide feedback on their experience with this gun (e.g. how it shoots). 

-Since I am new to muzzle loading, can I only shoot balls out of it or are sabots an opiton. It is an inline percusion cap ML. 

At worst option I spend the $50 for a conversation peice and another gun for the rack.

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

This is a picture of a Blazer, but not the actual gun I am referring to:


----------



## PappaM (Nov 24, 2010)

If I remember correctly, there was a recall for CVA inlines with serial numbers ending in 96-97.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

PappaM said:


> If I remember correctly, there was a recall for CVA inlines with serial numbers ending in 96-97.


Serial Number ends in a 92.

The recall is for thos ending in 95-96
http://www.cva.com/recall.php

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## PappaM (Nov 24, 2010)

Quack Wacker said:


> Serial Number ends in a 92.
> 
> The recall is for thos ending in 95-96
> http://www.cva.com/recall.php
> ...


I recalled it affecting two years of production when Connecticut Valley Arms was bought out. Looks like you should be good to go and your welcome


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

PappaM said:


> I recalled it affecting two years of production when Connecticut Valley Arms was bought out. Looks like you should be good to go and your welcome


 
That is what I am thinking, but I wouldn't mind them offering a free replacement with a updated primer system. 

I called but they are closed until 1/5/2011 due to holiday shutdown. :sad:


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

CVA may exchange or give you credit on another rifle, as I have heard of them doing that before, but things change. The one you pictured was reported to be exchanged with a new CVA Wolf, which is light years better than the old Blazer IMO.

If you do shoot the Blazer, DON'T EVER under any circumstance shoot it without eye protection unless you don't value your vision. I'll leave it at that.

I would also consult with CVA first, you might be able to get a much better rifle for very little money. If it has been unfired, they may want it to display somewhere as well?


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

BUSTA'YOTE said:


> CVA may exchange or give you credit on another rifle, as I have heard of them doing that before, but things change. The one you pictured was reported to be exchanged with a new CVA Wolf, which is light years better than the old Blazer IMO.
> 
> If you do shoot the Blazer, DON'T EVER under any circumstance shoot it without eye protection unless you don't value your vision. I'll leave it at that.
> 
> I would also consult with CVA first, you might be able to get a much better rifle for very little money. If it has been unfired, they may want it to display somewhere as well?


Thanks BUSTA'YOTE. 

It would not be my go to muzzy, that is a T/C. I plan on contacting them and if they are not replacing it, I am going to try to get them to maybe let me upgrade for a fee type thing. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## bmaniahawkfan (Jan 4, 2012)

Please understand the ultimate authority in this matter is CVA, but here is what I know. I had a Blazer and it shot very well, but the trigger was difficult to squeeze and it kept throwing my shots off. I contacted CVA and they told me of the exchange deal since they didn't make any parts for the Blazer anymore. At that time, they wouldn't/couldn't tell me which gun they would send as a replacement, but I decided to take a chance. They sent me an Optima with sights, no scope, and a Claw sling. Black synthetic stock/blued barrel, and 209 set-up. This was in the days before the QRBP so it also came with all the tools. My Optima also is capable of handling the magnum loads while the Blazer isn't (although I never use the magnum loads). 

With that being said...many prefer the percussion cap to the 209 due to accuracy issues. I think it is a preference issue mostly, as I took deer with my Blazer as well as my Optima. I do like the trigger on the Optima over the Blazer as it is easier to squeeze...and I can use all the help I can get to keep my shots on target.

Cva also told me my Blazer was not part of the recall. I hope this helps.


----------

